# Fuel for cold smoke generator



## deserttoad (Oct 5, 2011)

Greetings!

Now that things are cooling off, it's time to get some cheese in the WSM!

I've been using the cold smoke generator, and absolutely love it, but I'm out of the dust. I ordered some online that looked right, but it won't stay lit, probably because it's just a bit to big?

Does anyone have a good source for what I need?

Thanks!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 5, 2011)

Best bet would be invest in the new pellet smoker.  The pellets are found at all different stores.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 6, 2011)

Deserttoad said:


> I've been using the cold smoke generator, and absolutely love it, but I'm out of the dust. I ordered some online that looked right, but it won't stay lit, probably because it's just a bit to big?


Sawdust that comes from a butcher supply comes from a sawmill that uses a huge circular say or a band saw.  The tooth produces a 1/8"x1/8" chip.  These chips are collected dried and then screened for size.  The larger "Chips" go to bagged sawdust for commercial smoke generators, and the fine sawdust is used for other products, including floor sweep.  The fines are what you need for your cold smoke generator to work.

Sawdust that comes from a miter saw or table saw is the perfect size.  Do you have a buddy who does trim work, or works in a cabinet shop?

You can mix the sawdust you have with finer sawdust, so it won't be wasted.

I sell 5# boxes of sawdust for $12.99

5# of sawdust will burn for up to 150 hours

TJ


----------

